

Nanoleaf Bloom: The first bulb that dims without a dimmer - harrychenca
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nanoleaf/nanoleaf-bloom-the-first-bulb-that-dims-without-a

======
omgitschu
This product is awesome - so clever!

~~~
jgeorge
...really?

